# Am I right? Plant ID help.



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Am I right in assuming this is a crypt lutea?



















It is in an emersed setup, but is still in the submerged form I believe. Thanks for the help.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you are right, judging from the size of the older leaves. If grown submersed, it gets quite a bit of brown color in the leaves, but, emersed, it is plain green unless the light is intense.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> I think you are right, judging from the size of the older leaves. If grown submersed, it gets quite a bit of brown color in the leaves, but, emersed, it is plain green unless the light is intense.


Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like you buried it a bit too deep there.

C. lutea is an older name for C. walkeri.
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wal/wal.html


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Looks like you buried it a bit too deep there.
> 
> C. lutea is an older name for C. walkeri.
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wal/wal.html


Thanks and I totally put this thread in the wrong area.


----------

